# CAPRICE SPINDLES



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

does any1 knw how much longer are caprice spindles then any stock g-body spindles? some one told me that they were just like 2inches taller, is that true


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

YEPPP


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

upper balljoint is approx 1.25" higher.

and by approx I mean tape measure,not guessing.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WHAT ARE THE ADVANTAGES OF HAVING THE CAPRICE SPINDLES?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It gives you the monster lock up like my cutlass had and you can put more coil


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

also gives a more bulldog look


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 11 2010, 09:39 AM~16581491
> *WHAT ARE THE ADVANTAGES OF HAVING THE CAPRICE SPINDLES?
> *


higher lockup, and some hoppers use them because the stock g-body ones break too quick.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What year caprice works with g body. And does the rotors and calipers not interchange?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I got mine off of an 84 caprice you need the ones with 11 inch rotors to run 13s. Y ou have to get the whole assembly rotors ,spindles, calipers and brake line. You will wear out tires way quick and you wont lay low when dumped. I got rid of mine and went back to stock since my cutty is more show.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

my cutlass with caprice spindles


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea cuz I was actually thinkin of getting some caprice spindles and shit but not of imma be eating up tires and shit. Its hard enough trying to find a place who will mount tires on some spokes. But aren't the tires str8 up and down when locked up with caprice spindles?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

No thats locked up all the way they bulldog even more dumped down


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 01:16 PM~16583373
> *Yea cuz I was actually thinkin of getting some caprice spindles and shit but not of imma be eating up tires and shit.  Its hard enough trying to find a place who will mount tires on some spokes.  But aren't the tires str8 up and down when locked up with caprice spindles?
> *


 STOCK g-body a-arms with caprice spindles will have your tires pretty straight when locked up. If you want a little more, you can extend them .25-0.5" but trying stock a-arms first, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 12:26 PM~16583450
> *No thats locked up all the way they bulldog even more dumped down
> *


So u running stock g-body arms with just the caprice spindles and the tires still hang out that much? Any pics of it dumped?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 02:13 PM~16583344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro! what size cylinders do you have on the front? :thumbsup:


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Feb 11 2010, 02:47 PM~16583632
> *nice bro! what size cylinders do you have on the front?  :thumbsup:
> *


u dont want to run anything bigger than 8's cause the suspension will
only travel so far before it locks out


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Im running 8 inch cylinders up front 1 1/2 extended g body a arms split belly on the frame wich kicks them out even more.


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

are 80s cadillac spindals the same as caprice?


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

this is mine with stock g-body spindels


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

mine with g body spindles and the 1 1/2 extension with the split belly


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

damn! u guys think ill be good wit some caprice spindles and aboult 3/4 extention on my g-body a arms or will that still be hella butterfly lucked up?


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anita_@Feb 11 2010, 05:35 PM~16585733
> *damn! u guys think ill be good wit some caprice spindles and aboult 3/4 extention on my g-body a arms or will that still be hella butterfly lucked up?
> *


should be fine, you can always shim them back in if you think its to much


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 03:09 PM~16583299
> *I got mine off of an 84 caprice you need the ones with 11 inch rotors to run 13s. Y ou have to get the whole assembly rotors ,spindles, calipers and brake line. You will wear out tires way quick and you wont lay low when dumped. I got rid of mine and went back to stock since my cutty is more show.
> *


Bingo. 

That split belly and the caprice uppers and spindles fuck up some tires, huh?


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 02:13 PM~16583344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad bitch tho ivan how much did you ext ur arms


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 01:01 PM~16583738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 12:13 PM~16583344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice lockup


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 06:18 PM~16586171
> *thats a  bad bitch tho ivan how much did you ext ur arms
> *


They are 1 1/2 but it has that 1/2 inch split belly also wich makes a big difference.


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 03:01 PM~16583738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Got any pics of it dumped?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

It is dumped its sitting on alot of coil still


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 09:42 PM~16587596
> *It is dumped its sitting on alot of coil still
> *


lol.. my bad homie. Still looks badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 11 2010, 12:13 PM~16583344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lockup looks real mean.... :thumbsup:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

your better off with caprice uppers and g body spindals. caprice spindles on a g-body will just bend the cylinder in the front.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Feb 11 2010, 02:51 PM~16583665
> *u dont want to run anything bigger than 8's cause the suspension will
> only travel so far before it locks out
> *


looks like hes gonna go through tires like crazy! oh ok thanks bro im trying to get a pretty high lock up on the front of my cutty and i was told to use 10s but thanks for that info :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Feb 12 2010, 11:04 AM~16592771
> *your better off with caprice uppers and g body spindals. caprice spindles on a g-body will just bend the cylinder in the front.
> *


I dont know about that alot of people run them and my homie is hitting 60 on his cutty and has never bent a cylinder


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 13 2010, 12:00 AM~16598734
> *I dont know about that alot of people run them and my homie is hitting 60 on his cutty and has never bent a cylinder
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

what bout the spindals and rotors of a chevy c10 pickup? are they the same as the caprice? askin cause i got acces to them for free!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17129644
> *what bout the spindals and rotors of a chevy c10 pickup? are they the same as the caprice? askin cause i got acces to them for free!!!
> *


 mine came off a 77 elcamino and measure the same as caprice i think the full size gm cars fromm 77 to 87 are the same..i think the truck ones are different


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

When running caprice spindels on a G body do u have to use rotor & caliper to or can u use the G body ones. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 11 2010, 08:39 AM~16581491
> *WHAT ARE THE ADVANTAGES OF HAVING THE CAPRICE SPINDLES?
> *







there much stronger  

LOCKED UP




















HALFWAY













DUMPED



























my next hopper i will only do 1 inch with caprice spindles due to tire wearing issues it was killing me


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn quick question i have my stock g body arms extended 1 inch and a quarter 
so if i throw on some caprice spindles my shit is gonna be eating up tires like crazy ?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Apr 8 2010, 07:52 AM~17132743
> *damn quick question i have my stock g body arms extended 1 inch and a quarter
> so if i throw on some caprice spindles my shit is gonna be eating up tires like crazy ?
> *



:yessad: if you drive your car be prepared to change them every 2 months 

the lean is HARD with the CAPRICE SPINDLES










DONT DO IT my next hopper will only be 1 inch with caprice conversion


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I DROVE MY 88 EURO CUTTY EVERYDAY ALL DAY LONG , DUMPED OUT IN FRONT AND BACK DOWN AND HAD 2" TUCK AND WAS COOL ON MY TIRES..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 9 2010, 06:06 PM~17147196
> *I DROVE MY 88 EURO CUTTY EVERYDAY ALL DAY LONG , DUMPED OUT IN FRONT AND BACK DOWN AND HAD 2" TUCK AND WAS COOL ON MY TIRES..
> *


i dont see how :dunno:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

GOOD TIRES AND 75 PSI IN THEM... :thumbsup: DUNNO WHAT BRAND BUT I GOT EM FROM PEP BOYS AND THEY LASTED ME A LONG TIME...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 9 2010, 05:06 PM~17147196
> *I DROVE MY 88 EURO CUTTY EVERYDAY ALL DAY LONG , DUMPED OUT IN FRONT AND BACK DOWN AND HAD 2" TUCK AND WAS COOL ON MY TIRES..
> *



:ugh: maybe if you were driving 2 mph everywhere theres no way


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 9 2010, 06:09 PM~17147210
> *GOOD TIRES AND 75 PSI IN THEM... :thumbsup:  DUNNO WHAT BRAND BUT I GOT EM FROM PEP BOYS AND THEY LASTED ME A LONG TIME...
> *


probably because of the psi you were running i guess


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 9 2010, 07:11 PM~17148057
> *probably because of the psi you were running i guess
> *



im gonna have to try that i ran 65 last year


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 9 2010, 07:09 PM~17147210
> *GOOD TIRES AND 75 PSI IN THEM... :thumbsup:  DUNNO WHAT BRAND BUT I GOT EM FROM PEP BOYS AND THEY LASTED ME A LONG TIME...
> *


Cornells come from pep boys. They last pretty good. I got caprice spindels and the upper arms and mines do jux fine.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What about having just the spindles swapped and keep the stock a-arms? anyone have a pic of that?

if one was already posted I mightve overlooked it


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 9 2010, 07:11 PM~17148057
> *probably because of the psi you were running i guess
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 10 2010, 04:59 PM~17153808
> *What about having just the spindles swapped and keep the stock a-arms? anyone have a pic of that?
> 
> if one was already posted I mightve overlooked it
> *


Im sure it will give you a bulldog look still just not as bad . i dont know if it will work good or not with stock uppers but try it out. If you decide you need some uppers my cousin anthony has some extended uppers he will sell im sure.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^^ I WASNT SURE YOU COULD RUN JUST THE CAPRICE SPINDALS .


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

I have the caprice a- arms and spindles. its a street car so i shimmed the arms back. it has strength with a little bulldog look


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What about putting impala upper arms? shouldn't this give you a higher lock up without having a bulldog look and eating th shit out of ur tires?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 17 2010, 10:03 AM~17220358
> *What about putting impala upper arms?  shouldn't this give you a higher lock up without having a bulldog look and eating th shit out of ur tires?
> *


impala a arms will give you a bulldog look bad and wear the shit out of your tires. there is nothing wrong with extending g body a arms you dont need impala a arms or other a arms. just the g body spindles are weak for hopping but fine for lay and play . youll be fine with what you got just extend your upper a arms bro.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

So in order to get a high lock up and no matter how you do it you're gonna get a bulldog look or what? Is there a way to avoid that and still get a decent lock up?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 17 2010, 10:23 AM~17220948
> *So in order to get a high lock up and no matter how you do it you're gonna get a bulldog look or what?  Is there a way to avoid that and still get a decent lock up?
> *


if you put the caprice spindles with a 1in. extention on the upper a-arms and a tall stack of sping. it wont bulldog as much. the shorter the stack of spring, the more bulldog u get. that is it. if ur not going to hop the car, dont do it them..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

correct taller coil not such a bulldog stance but probably wont dump much . You always sacrifice one thing for the other but if you arent going to hop then there is no reason to do this caprice spindle swap


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 17 2010, 12:38 PM~17221625
> *correct taller coil not such a bulldog stance but probably wont dump much . You always sacrifice one thing for the other but if you arent going to hop then there is no reason to do this caprice spindle swap
> *


Gottcha! I just like the high lock up look


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 17 2010, 11:23 AM~17220948
> *So in order to get a high lock up and no matter how you do it you're gonna get a bulldog look or what?  Is there a way to avoid that and still get a decent lock up?
> *


your kinda limited with what you can do in the front end to get it perfect, due to all that engine stuff,but I'm running caprice spindles, with caprice arms, shimmed back 7/8", and I could get TONS of lock up, and the bulldog is not that bad, it worse at mid height (but still not bad at all) and mellows out at lock up and drop.

If anyone is going to run caprice spindles, and is curious, take a look with STOCK g-body arms installed, you'll see what I mean. you dont even need them extended one bit.


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 17 2010, 10:23 AM~17220948
> *So in order to get a high lock up and no matter how you do it you're gonna get a bulldog look or what?  Is there a way to avoid that and still get a decent lock up?
> *


u can just change the spindles to caprice & leave the gbody arms on with no extension. if you want a little bulldog look, just remove the shims


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

i put caprice spindels on evrything i own


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ERICK_NOBLEZA_@Apr 17 2010, 06:57 PM~17223671
> *i put caprice spindels on evrything i own
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is my regal with caprice spindles and arms


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^ ARMS LOOK LIKE THERE ON BACK WARDS.. IDK THOUGH DONT QOTE ME...


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

????


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 18 2010, 08:07 PM~17232574
> *This is my regal with caprice spindles and arms
> 
> 
> ...


those dont look like caprice a arms to me, or caprice spindles just looks like extended g body a arms


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

those arms are definitely mounted on the wrong side, swap sides


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah those are g body arms put on backwards..


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:yessad:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

i was told they were caprice and they look like the ones on the white car in this topic


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

and i do need to swap them


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 8 2010, 09:30 PM~17138038
> *:yessad:  if you drive your car be prepared to change them every 2 months
> 
> the lean is HARD with the CAPRICE SPINDLES
> ...


i always adjust the toe outwards when putting extensions or spindles. when you extend the uppers it makes the tires lean out and the toe will point in, so all i do is lock the steering wheel down and do an even amout of turns on both tierod adjusters, about 3-4. tires wont wear as much :happysad:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

my blazer when i was still building it

modified caprice uppers and the spindles with 12" rotor
layed out on fullstack










locked up NO SHIMS


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Apr 20 2010, 07:54 PM~17253196
> *my blazer when i was still building it
> 
> modified caprice uppers and the spindles with 12" rotor
> ...


DAMN HOMEBOY THAT TRUCKS LOOKS INTIMIDATING :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AINT NUTTIN TC_@Apr 20 2010, 09:39 PM~17254787
> *DAMN HOMEBOY THAT TRUCKS LOOKS INTIMIDATING :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah looks.....as far as performance stick to stock spindles with caprice or cadi arms an inch or so...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 20 2010, 07:45 PM~17253056
> *i was told they were caprice and they look like the ones on the white car in this topic
> *


Those are not caprice arms and yeah lmfao swap them u always wanna make sure the ball joints flat


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 21 2010, 01:33 AM~17255476
> *Yeah looks.....as far as performance stick to stock spindles with caprice or cadi arms an inch or so...
> *


u saying swap out the caddy arms AND extend them an inch? my shit dont hit bumper but works hella good


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

HA SAYING EXTEND UR ARMS TAKE OFF THE CAPRICE SPINDEL AN USE A STOCK SPINDEL FOR BETTER PERFORMANCE UR CAR HAD TO MUCH TRAVEL


----------



## Occutlass (Mar 26, 2010)

i have a question very intresteing post i have airbags on my cutlass locks up pretty high with conitech airbags i want more of a lock up. now putting caprice spindles sounds intristing butwill it work with my 83 cutlass on bags ? for a higher lock up ? please help! i wastold to usea lift spindle for a higher lock up ......


----------



## Streets (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 18 2010, 11:07 PM~17232574
> *This is my regal with caprice spindles and arms
> 
> 
> ...


homie ur upper arms r on wrong there on back words :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streets_@Feb 3 2011, 05:11 PM~19780467
> *homie ur upper arms r on wrong there on back words :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: good eye captain obvious 10 months later...


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Any one have pics of a 2inch extension on g body arms and caprice spindles 
One of my guys trying to do it to his regal


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

I have caprice spindles on my 79 monte wen I went to buy the calipers and rotors they told me that both the 9.5" and 11" rotors fit the same spindle and caliper I'm trying to run 13s which ones should I use?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79MONTECARLOILL_@Feb 10 2011, 08:39 AM~19834754
> *I have caprice spindles on my 79 monte wen I went to buy the calipers and rotors they told me that both the 9.5" and 11" rotors fit the same spindle and caliper I'm trying to run 13s which ones should I use?
> *


I believe you use the 9.5 
11 r to big


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Feb 10 2011, 04:39 PM~19837547
> *I believe you use the 9.5
> 11 r to big
> *


Dats wut I thought but I read at the beginning of the topic someone posted that in order to roll 13s u needed to use 11 but it didn't make sense thanks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Feb 5 2011, 08:13 PM~19797234
> *Any one have pics of a 2inch extension on g body arms and caprice spindles
> One of my guys trying to do it to his regal
> *


Should poke like crazy


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:run:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

caprice spindles and 1.5 uppers on my cutty frame,it hangs out pretty good


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 7 2010, 11:58 PM~17130845
> *there much stronger
> 
> LOCKED UP
> ...


Looks sick


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

are cadillac spindles the same as caprices i have access to plenty of them..


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

scrape'n-by said:


> are cadillac spindles the same as caprices i have access to plenty of them..


Caddy, caprice, delta 88 are all the same


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

Streets said:


> homie ur upper arms r on wrong there on back words :biggrin:


X2 they usually curve forwards


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*ANY PICS OF CAPRICE SPINDLES WITH STOCK G BODY UPPERS?*


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *ANY PICS OF CAPRICE SPINDLES WITH STOCK G BODY UPPERS?*


I got a couple any one know how to post pics from mobile ?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*NOT SURE.. TXT ME THEM AND ILL TRY N POST THEM..*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Here's the pics LowLowBoy sent me:

gbody upper a arms with caprice spindles:









caprice upper a arms with caprice spindles:


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Here's the pics LowLowBoy sent me:
> 
> gbody upper a arms with caprice spindles:
> 
> ...


 Thanks BrownAzt3ka


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lowlowboy said:


> Thanks BrownAzt3ka


no problem. Thank you for the informative pics bro!


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> no problem. Thank you for the informative pics bro!


No problem bro


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*SO 11" ROTORS ARE GOOD FOR 13'S?*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

lowlowboy said:


> Caddy, caprice, delta 88 are all the same


Cadillac won't werk, they don't clear 13's. You'll have to grind the caliper or use a spacer. Late 70s or early 80s caprice will werk. They have to use the smaller rotor.


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SO 11" ROTORS ARE GOOD FOR 13'S?*


Thats what im running


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SO 11" ROTORS ARE GOOD FOR 13'S?*



YES,I HAVE THEM ON MY REGAL NOW.NO PROBLEMS.BUT MAKE SURE YOU GET 7/16-20 FACTORY LUG NUTS OR YOU WILL LOSE YOUR WHEEL,ATLEAST THE AUTOZONE DURALAST 86 CAPRICE ROTOR CALLS FOR THAT SIZE.MY STOCK REGAL LUG NUTS STRIPPED OFF THE ROTOR.


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

flaked85 said:


> YES,I HAVE THEM ON MY REGAL NOW.NO PROBLEMS.BUT MAKE SURE YOU GET 7/16-20 FACTORY LUG NUTS OR YOU WILL LOSE YOUR WHEEL,ATLEAST THE AUTOZONE DURALAST 86 CAPRICE ROTOR CALLS FOR THAT SIZE.MY STOCK REGAL LUG NUTS STRIPPED OFF THE ROTOR.


I had that happen when i first got my spindles scary shit


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> YES,I HAVE THEM ON MY REGAL NOW.NO PROBLEMS.BUT MAKE SURE YOU GET 7/16-20 FACTORY LUG NUTS OR YOU WILL LOSE YOUR WHEEL,ATLEAST THE AUTOZONE DURALAST 86 CAPRICE ROTOR CALLS FOR THAT SIZE.MY STOCK REGAL LUG NUTS STRIPPED OFF THE ROTOR.


okay will do. Ill post pics later on.. I just got some last night. Not sure if i wanna go ahead and powdercoat them or test them first...? any suggestions...?


----------



## RatRod 300 (Aug 18, 2011)

Go ahead and powder coat them first cuz you KNOW they ain't coming back off after initial install lol


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

RatRod 300 said:


> Go ahead and powder coat them first cuz you KNOW they ain't coming back off after initial install lol


Haha yeah i love how mine kick out everyone drives by and is like wtf Hahah


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

flaked85 said:


> YES,I HAVE THEM ON MY REGAL NOW.NO PROBLEMS.BUT MAKE SURE YOU GET 7/16-20 FACTORY LUG NUTS OR YOU WILL LOSE YOUR WHEEL,ATLEAST THE AUTOZONE DURALAST 86 CAPRICE ROTOR CALLS FOR THAT SIZE.MY STOCK REGAL LUG NUTS STRIPPED OFF THE ROTOR.


G-bodies use that 12mm nut, only new caprice use metric. the older ones are 7/16 .. Had that happen to O.J too... OOOOppps even playa's fuck up (as he says)



lowlowboy said:


> Haha yeah i love how mine kick out everyone drives by and is like wtf Hahah


Yeah give more tuck for sure. I hate that g-body spindle will bend and the brakes go spongy...took us a few months too figure that about 14 years ago, before we started doing the swap.


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> G-bodies use that 12mm nut, only new caprice use metric. the older ones are 7/16 .. Had that happen to O.J too... OOOOppps even playa's fuck up (as he says)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah give more tuck for sure. I hate that g-body spindle will bend and the brakes go spongy...took us a few months too figure that about 14 years ago, before we started doing the swap.


I always get fat white i gottsla change tires every two months


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> G-bodies use that 12mm nut, only new caprice use metric. the older ones are 7/16 .. Had that happen to O.J too... OOOOppps even playa's fuck up (as he says)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah give more tuck for sure. I hate that g-body spindle will bend and the brakes go spongy...took us a few months too figure that about 14 years ago, before we started doing the swap.


*GREAT INFO THANKS!*


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *GREAT INFO THANKS!*


Post some pica when you get them in


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lowlowboy said:


> Post some pica when you get them in


*Will do. I gotta clean them up and sending them in for powdercoat... *


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Will do. I gotta clean them up and sending them in for powdercoat... *


Yeah i gotta get mine powder coated also


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Here's the pics LowLowBoy sent me:
> 
> gbody upper a arms with caprice spindles:
> 
> ...


I got caprice spindles and 1" on my gbody uppers and it looks the same as the first one...


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

26jd said:


> I got caprice spindles and 1" on my gbody uppers and it looks the same as the first one...


Yeah thats a homies car from my club


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

lowlowboy said:


> Yeah thats a homies car from my club


How Many Spins On The Front Coils does He Have?


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

26jd said:


> How Many Spins On The Front Coils does He Have?


 He has 7 raps of coil


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Hmm thats good info there...


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Hmm thats good info there...
> 
> 3 1/2 ton coils 7 wraps


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lowlowboy said:


> 3 1/2 ton coils 7 wraps


:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

westsidenickie said:


> View attachment 512722



what you got there nickie? caprice spindles on gbodie arms?


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

Ya 1.5 that's layed out


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

westsidenickie said:


> View attachment 512735


Thats gangster homie !


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

westsidenickie said:


> View attachment 512735


*niice! got any pics of it lifted?*


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

Not yet haven't made it to BMH yet :0


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

lowlowboy said:


> Thats gangster homie !


Thanks homie


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

westsidenickie said:


> Thanks homie


What size rims u running


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

lowlowboy said:


> What size rims u running


13$


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

westsidenickie said:


> 13$


Nice nice yeah i got a cutty with spindles and caprice uppers extendend 2.5 and there shimmed back to make em an 1.5


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

http://i.imgur.com/cPz9m.jpg
Here's mine


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Bounsir said:


> http://i.imgur.com/cPz9m.jpg
> Here's mine


I love that bulldoggin. Looks so good


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> I love that bulldoggin. Looks so good


Thanks bro!!


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

Bounsir said:


> Thanks bro!!


Thats just like mine bro !


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

DOMINATOR85 said:


> u can just change the spindles to caprice & leave the gbody arms on with no extension. if you want a little bulldog look, just remove the shims


uffin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Caprice spindle on top, gbody on bottom..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

wire brushed the caprice spindles and painted them for now, got new calipers, pads, rotors and bearings for the caprice spindles..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Started with this:










ended up with this:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

passenger side stock gbody uppers with caprice spindle swapp only:


dropped:


















lifted:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Ill take more pics later after i get more work done..


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Ill take more pics later after i get more work done..


What colour did u paint ur upper
Hahahah u got double whites two hahahah


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lowlowboy said:


> What colour did u paint ur upper
> Hahahah u got double whites two hahahah


*
NOT REALLY SURE ILL GET THE NAME OF THE COLOR FOR YOU.. 

YEAH I JUST THREW THOSE TIRES ON FOR NOW. THIS CAR WASNT REALLY GONNA BE ANYTHING SPECIAL TILL I SOLD MY OTHER CAR... LOL*


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> NOT REALLY SURE ILL GET THE NAME OF THE COLOR FOR YOU..
> 
> YEAH I JUST THREW THOSE TIRES ON FOR NOW. THIS CAR WASNT REALLY GONNA BE ANYTHING SPECIAL TILL I SOLD MY OTHER CAR... LOL*


Cool let me know that colour and my tures are like that too hahahah


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lowlowboy said:


> Cool let me know that colour and my tures are like that too hahahah


*
FOR SURE.. IM PAINTING THE CAR IN A PRETTY SIMILAR SHADE HERE IN A FEW WEEKS...

DO YOU BUFF UR TIRES? WONDER IF THAT HELPS WITH THE LOOK OF THE DOUBLE WHITEWALL...:dunno:

THESE FR380'S ARE LIKE THIS FROM EXCESSIVE 3 WHEELING:happysad:.
*


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> FOR SURE.. IM PAINTING THE CAR IN A PRETTY SIMILAR SHADE HERE IN A FEW WEEKS...
> 
> DO YOU BUFF UR TIRES? WONDER IF THAT HELPS WITH THE LOOK OF THE DOUBLE WHITEWALL...:dunno:
> ...


Hahaha i know a guy who three wheeled and curbed his 13s on the road due to a arm extention


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

What year caprice are they from ?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

chevythang said:


> What year caprice are they from ?


mine were from an 83


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

thise are g body arms and backwards



Westcoastdon530 said:


> This is my regal with caprice spindles and arms


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

monteloco said:


> thise are g body arms and backwards


Lmao


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's mine from a diferent angle?


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

:wave:


MUFASA said:


> Lmao


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Bought some chrome spindles and dust guards. Just bough all new timken bearings, spindle lock nut kit, rotors, calipers, brake pads, and brake lines. Need an idea or step by step process on putting bearings and rotor on to spindle. Do i have everything i need to put the rotor on the spindle or am i missing anything. Any explanation would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

You need new grease seals and if you did not purchase new rotors you will need to install new races in the old rotors to match the new bearings.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Dylante63 said:


> You need new grease seals and if you did not purchase new rotors you will need to install new races in the old rotors to match the new bearings.


New bearings come w races


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Most do. But I have seen some that do not. Figure just make sure he knows a new bearing needs a new race.


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

any pics of of the swap wit gbody uppers extended 1''


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> New bearings come w races


:wave:Sup dogg?
check ur pm box is full...


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Dylante63 said:


> You need new grease seals and if you did not purchase new rotors you will need to install new races in the old rotors to match the new bearings.


Thanks homie thats all i needed to kno. All im missing is the grease seals.i bought new duralast rotors and i think they have the races installed already because i bought timkin bearings and they got races but the races wont fit in the rotor. when i set the bearings in the rotor by themselves they fit rite and smooth.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Yeah new rotors have new races.


----------

